# TiVo Mini Stuttering



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have been having a terrible time with my Mini stuttering video and audio. My Mini is connected to a TiVo Roamio Pro. The stuttering has been happening ever since I installed it in February. It stutters when connected via Ethernet or MoCa. When it is connected via Ethernet it is running through a Belkin AC1200 router. When it is connected via MoCa the Roamio acts as a bridge and a brand new coaxial line is run to the Mini. The splitter is MoCa compatible and it has a POE. 

I have been told by TiVo to decrease my signal strength which was 99-100% down to 85% and my Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) which was 40dB down to 32dB. I accomplished this with two coaxial pads purchased off of AMAZON.COM. One was a 6dB pad and the other one was a 10dB pad. TiVo said that I would most likely have to combine two to get the desired settings. You can monitor these levels under DVR DIAGNOSTICS. This did not help in the slightest bit. The Mini stuttered just as much as always. 

I have also replaced both the Mini and the Roamio to no avail. 

I wonder if anybody has any idea at all how to fix this? I hope so because I am about ready to sell the Mini and buy another Roamio. 

Thanks,

Chris.scm


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chris.scm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been having a terrible time with my Mini stuttering video and audio. My Mini is connected to a TiVo Roamio Pro. The stuttering has been happening ever since I installed it in February. It stutters when connected via Ethernet or MoCa. When it is connected via Ethernet it is running through a Belkin AC1200 router. When it is connected via MoCa the Roamio acts as a bridge and a brand new coaxial line is run to the Mini. The splitter is MoCa compatible and it has a POE.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Is the problem with live tv and recorded?


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Is the problem with live tv and recorded?


Oops. It is with live TV and Recorded.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chris.scm said:


> Oops. It is with live TV and Recorded.


Are you getting a good clean signal on your Roamio?


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Are you getting a good clean signal on your Roamio?


Yes, the Roamio Pro plays perfectly.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Your signal levels have nothing to do with the issue and they are fine, TiVo support uses that as a catchall when they have no clue as to what is going on.

As a starting point and a simple test try disconnecting all your other network devices from your switch/router leaving only your Roamio, the mini and your ISP(internet) connected. 

Also did you ever enable Wi-Fi on the Roamio?

-TL


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

So do I take the two attenuators off and go back to original signal strength and SNR?

There is nothing else plugged in to this router. It is a Roamio and a Mini. Also, I have never turned on wifi on my Roamio. How will this help my Mini?

Thanks in advance,

Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chris.scm said:


> So do I take the two attenuators off and go back to original signal strength and SNR?
> 
> There is nothing else plugged in to this router. It is a Roamio and a Mini. Also, I have never turned on wifi on my Roamio. How will this help my Mini?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I doubt that the attenuators are having any effect on the stuttering one way or the other, but the trial and error on that one is pretty easy to figure out. I don't know what the idea of trying to use the wireless on the Roamio as the problem you are having is reaching the mini which is ethernet or MoCA only. 
Frankly, it is hard to find fault with the troubleshooting you have done already and after trying 2 different devices, the only thing I can think of is some weird router issue or some unusual interference problem. One thought would be to assign static/fixed IP's to your Tivo equipment, but that is a total stab in the dark.
Are you using any other equipment on your setup like an amplifier or a TA?


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Chris.scm said:


> So do I take the two attenuators off and go back to original signal strength and SNR?
> 
> There is nothing else plugged in to this router. It is a Roamio and a Mini. Also, I have never turned on wifi on my Roamio. How will this help my Mini?


the attenuators aren't helping nor are they hurting but I'd take them off if it was me.

There is (was?) an issue were if the Wi-Fi was previously configured it would continue to connect via Wi-Fi even when the Roamio was told not to use it it would still be active and it would cause all kinds of strange issues.

The fact that you already swapped both the Roamio and Mini rules out the hardware, although its possible, its highly unlikely both sets of unit have the same problem.

Did you try a different ethernet cables and also make sure the cable is at minimum Cat 5e since you are running Gig (you can use higher rated cables but there is NO advantage to doing so).

Lastly do you have another router you can try or possibly a stand alone switch?

-TL


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I doubt that the attenuators are having any effect on the stuttering one way or the other, but the trial and error on that one is pretty easy to figure out. I don't know what the idea of trying to use the wireless on the Roamio as the problem you are having is reaching the mini which is ethernet or MoCA only.
> Frankly, it is hard to find fault with the troubleshooting you have done already and after trying 2 different devices, the only thing I can think of is some weird router issue or some unusual interference problem. One thought would be to assign static/fixed IP's to your Tivo equipment, but that is a total stab in the dark.
> Are you using any other equipment on your setup like an amplifier or a TA?


Hi,

Not using any amplifier. Sorry, I don't know know what the abbreviation 'TA' is?

Chris


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Time_Lord said:


> the attenuators aren't helping nor are they hurting but I'd take them off if it was me.
> 
> There is (was?) an issue were if the Wi-Fi was previously configured it would continue to connect via Wi-Fi even when the Roamio was told not to use it it would still be active and it would cause all kinds of strange issues.
> 
> ...


Hi TL,

The Wi-Fi on the Roamio if off. I have tried different ethernet cables. The cable running to the Mini is a Cat 5e. I do need to try another router. I am going to try that this weekend.

Regarding the stand alone switch: I talked to TiVo Customer Support and the said the don't support switches. Does that mean they just don't give support if I use one, or they don't work well?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok. So I found out something weird. I looked at the connection on my router and found that there are four TiVo connections when there should be three. I have a Roamio Pro, a Series 3, and a Mini plugged in to the router. I checked the Roamio and the Wifi appears to be off. How can I make sure?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Chris.scm said:


> Ok. So I found out something weird. I looked at the connection on my router and found that there are four TiVo connections when there should be three. I have a Roamio Pro, a Series 3, and a Mini plugged in to the router.


The Pro (and Plus) pull two IPs...one for the box and the other for the built in Stream.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Chris.scm said:


> Regarding the stand alone switch: I talked to TiVo Customer Support and the said the don't support switches. Does that mean they just don't give support if I use one, or they don't work well?
> Chris


Just means that they are idiots, you can use a separate switch and I'd suggest trying it. 100Mb/s switch is more than sufficient and it would rule out incompatibilities with your current switch. There have been comments about the current consumer "green" switches and causing issues.

I still feel you have a problem with your network someplace which is also why I suggested that you disconnect everything (including wifi clients) from your network and try streaming; its amazing how quickly a host that is blindly sending out broadcast messages can overwhelm a switch.

-TL


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Chris.scm said:


> Does that mean they just don't give support if I use one, or they don't work well?


I think it's safe to say that "don't support switches" really means they don't want to help users trouble-shoot their home network.

And as someone that has set up my own home network, and helped family and friends with their home network -- I don't blame them.


----------



## dchomak (May 3, 2015)

I just read through these posts and I have to say that at one time a friend was having trouble with his TiVo on his network. I called TiVo support for him and when they found out that there was a switch in addition to the wired router, they told me that "TiVo doesn't support switches"
I became indignant and told the rep that that response was just a cop out. He was patient and polite with me and explained that hooking a TiVo to a switch instead of directly to a router can cause problems. I told him that it shouldn't and he agreed, but he said nevertheless, sometimes it does. While he was on the phone we did just as he suggested and everything cleared up! I was embarrassed and a little ashamed for going off on him.
So it seems some switches can cause problems, others not. My network has several switches and one of my TiVos is on the other side of 2 switches. I had no problems.
Multi port routers in effect have a switch internally, right? Perhaps your router is at fault.

My main point though, is that sometimes tech support _does_ know what they are talking about


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

I will be trying a separate switch and also a new router this weekend to see if either one will fix the stuttering. I'll let you know how it goes. Thank you all for help.


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi. I was wondering if anybody knows anything about Intellistream? It is Belkin's version of QoS. I noticed it was turned off. Could this be the source of my stuttering? I have turned it on and am testing it. Anyone else have experience with their Mini requiring QoS to be activated on their router?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

So I could not afford to try another router this past weekend. However I do have some interesting news to report. Since I turned INTELLISTREAM on in the BELKIN router, I have only had two freeze frames (one right after the other) for a split second in about three hours of live TV viewing. I usually would have had multiple stuttering episodes in that amount of time. I hope this continues and I don't have any more stuttering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

